# 2015 Nissan Sentra Earns IIHS Top Safety Pick



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *The 2015 Nissan Sentra has received the crash test results from the Insurance Institute for Highway Safety (IIHS).*
> 
> The IIHS has given the 2015 Nissan Sentra a Top Safety Pick award as the sedan improved from a poor to a good rating in the small-overlap frontal crash test. The Japanese automaker made changes to the front structure, A-pillar and door sill while the side-curtain airbag was lengthened to help protect the driver’s head – all changes that paid off for the Sentra.


Read more about the 2015 Nissan Sentra Earns IIHS Top Safety Pick at AutoGuide.com.


----------

